

Ask HN: Does anybody know of a great way to track migraines? - megadeer

I need a easy way to keep track of migraines.  Currently just using a text file but it&#x27;s a bit unmanageable.  Does anybody have any recommendations?
======
pzxc
There is a recent Show HN (not mine) that might be the solution you're looking
for: [http://www.statlogger.com/](http://www.statlogger.com/)

------
thomasmeagher
I would use Reporter app if you're on iOS. Here is a recent Ask HN thread:
What apps or tools do you use to track things about your daily life?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8146114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8146114)

It allows you to quickly fill out customized surveys (Your questions would be
like: "Are you having a migraine right now?") and export the data in JSON or
CSV formats.

------
dzdt
Try "baby esp" smartphone app. Designed for parents to track newborn
eat/sleep/poop habits; may require you to mentally reclassify "migraine" to
"breast feeding" or some other supported category. But gives easy recording
tools, data on a central server, accessible from multiple devices, graphing,
etc.

------
amk_
[https://ifttt.com/sms](https://ifttt.com/sms)

Send a text message to an IFTT (If This, Then That) number with #migraine as
the message body. Append the date and time as a new row to a Google Drive
spreadsheet.

------
chadkruse
I've been using Lift ([https://www.lift.do/](https://www.lift.do/)), but you
may find the UX a bit cluttered for your use case (they're primary a habit
tracking app). Nice UI though.

------
toomasb
I'm working on a habit tracker which might be useful to you (only Android
though)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oristats.h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oristats.habitbull)

------
skram
I think the key question is what is special (if anything) about tracking
migraines versus any other event. Have you looked at the many generalized QS
(quantified self) applications and SaaS?

------
groundhog
How about using [http://peabrain.co/](http://peabrain.co/) ? One can update
via SMS, and there's no need to download any apps.

------
ShaneCurran
I guess you could move it up a notch and use a spreadsheet which would make
graphing etc. much easier than a text file.

~~~
megadeer
There needs to be an easy way to get the data into it though. lets say I have
a migraine when out to dinner I can't really open a spreadsheet and edit it.
Needs to allow me a easy way to add.

------
2northernmoose
I use My Headache Log, an app for my Android phone. It is very comprehensive.

------
samstave
I usually just keep track of them in my head.

~~~
megadeer
That gets difficult when you have 10-12 a day but the next day have 2 or none

